# APR Carbon Fiber Intake Sale!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Carbon Fiber Intake Sale!










APR Carbon Fiber Intake Systems and accessories are 10% to 20% off from April 16th to May 6th at all APR Dealers in the USA. Please check with dealers for participation in other countries.

*Systems*

1.8T / 2.0T MK6 and Similar PQ35 Vehicles


1.8T / 2.0T MK7 and Similar MQB vehicles


1.8T / 2.0T B8 A4 / A5


3.0T B8 A4 / A5 / Q5 / SQ5


3.2L / 4.2L / 3.0 TDI B8 A4 / A5 / S5 / Q5


----------

